# Grove Wellbeing Centre



## goddessdream

Happydays!
We had our first consultation today in the Grove and I must say we are feeling positive. We have been waiting nervously since getting the appointment opportunity. firstly we were told in sept we were only just on the system [our GP forgot to post the referral untill a month after recomending] boy I was furious. Anyway, we were told in sept we were jus on the system so it may take 3-4 months for our initial consultation due to back log,we thought we were looking at jan then an unexpected letter arrives offering us an appointment so we took the first avaliable of course..

So today finally arrives, it was very nice in the Grove, the reception was lovely and I felt at comfortable. DR Williamson was grand too, she seemed quite nice. I had accessed our initial test results from our own GP so I had them to show her, funny enough she didnt have these results. We will be refered to the IVF list

I had the scan of my pelvis which Doc said everything was in place it was supposed to be and my ovaries looked dark so I have some ovarian reserve too. All good! 
Im aware anything can happen so even though it was positive ill be keeping my fingers crossed nothings turns up wrong later.
So we were sent away to make appoint for semen analysis.. while with the receptionist I was chattin about waiting times and she was great, she seen there was a cancelation for SA today and offered us.. course we snapped it up. 
So off over to the Royal to get it sorted..

We are so happy with todays outcome and our journey so far which has been 10months in total from 1st seeing the GP. There is a long road ahead too but hopefully we will be lucky again and quickly get on the list!

Happydays!


----------



## flossie84

hi goddessdream!

we had our initial appointment in the grove on wednesday and also feeling positive like yourself! 

we saw my GP in january who referred us to the ulster for tests and from then referral to the rfc. so far the sa, my bloods and a hsg all so far suggest unexplained fertility although the doctor at the rfc feels that it is worth having a lap and dye and possible tubal surgery done. i have a 5 yo dd born via emergency c section and so the surgery may have done some damage, if its minor damage he will try to fix it, if its more severe there is no point. i was a bit speechless when the doctor asked us what we wanted to do, i had been so used to seeing my gp and then the gynae consultant tell me what was to happen next, and it was nice to actually be asked our opinion!!

we decided to go for the lap and dye and then consider the next stage, possibly ivf ( a decision that i might regret because of the length of time it may take us to get there if thats what we need to do!), so im pinning my hopes on the lap and dye. the waiting list is 5 months so i just need to be patient until then!! like you say, we also feel this is a long road ahead but we are remaining hopeful that we get to our destination sooner rather than later!


----------



## goddessdream

Hi flossie

We wernt asked our opinion, which was kind of ok Dr said when the sa results come back we are prob lookin at IVF which I was hoping anyway. But she did say going by my partners sa results from past it could still happen naturally.  
I too have a 5yr old. My partner and I have been trying about 2 years now but completly unprotected a year and half. Suppose bcos im 35 next year and himself will be 36 time isnt on our side. I too went to the gp in January who told us to keep trying for 6months and then come back.. so back we went, I had 21 day bloods and my partner sa analysis. My results were fine and sa was low count with low motility.

I had the ultrasound at the Grove which looked ok, then sent to the Royal for another sa. When I was organising a date for this with the receptionist she said there just so happened to be a cancellation in the royal for sa that day, I was over the moon, and more so bcos the condition were grand bcos both of us had been working the previous 2days so the sample was within the 2-5 day abstence period.. Happydays!
Im hoping bcos we didnt have to wait for an appointment for the sa that we will get called sooner, ever step of the way is hope eh! 
3months to wait to get called back then im told its 9-12 months on the waiting list for treatment!  
Lap and dye could be a good thing as it will rule out other problems that could be affecting conceiving, its a waiting list for everything, thing is even if we had private healthcare fertility treatment isnt covered on policies anyway! 
All we need is to win 6grand on the lottery and we could have a wee go at IVF while were waiting on the NHS! Boom!


----------



## HeatherKK

Hi

I too am at Grove RFC. Been seeing Prof McClure for about 16months  now and in that time we have had semen analysis (average), hormones (fine). Had the HSG xray last week at RVH (5 minutes of pain and rest of night on the sofa required) and was told that one tube looks clear but the other not so much. I now have to wait until my next consultants appointment t find out the next step.
I turn 35 in 8 weeks, where there is typically a large dip in terms of fertility, so I want to push things along and might consider going private to speed things up. Would love to chat with anyone else who has went down this route

H


----------



## goddessdream

Hi heather,

Wow 16months, are you on the IVF list yet?  Whats HSG xray? 
Its been 3weeks since we had our first consultation and that was with DR williamson, she did a quick scan of me and said everything looks fine, my 21 day bloods from the GP were fine but she didnt send me for any other tests. My partner had to organise a sa at the royal and jus by chance while organising this with the reception we could get it done that day, happydays not to have to wait. Im hoping that speeds the follow up appointment up. SA was low with low motility at our GP so if its the same we will get added to the list at our follow up appt, ive it counted to the end of January and if I havent heard anything by then I will start to phone them..

I assume ill get sent for bloods at that stage, im abit worried what they mite reveal, im 35 next year. But positive.
I too am thinking about going private in the meantime while waiting for this free go, I mite nip down the credit union some of these days!


----------



## flossie84

hi heather and goddessdream

Heather i had a hsg at the ulster in march, it was only slightly more unpleasant than a smear, being uncomfortable and the anticipation were the worst bits for me. Thats great that they told you after the procedure, my review appointment was changed so it was July when we were told of the results. they told us that one of my tubes looks clear like  but the other one one didnt react in the same way when they were putting the dye in (i cant remember if its supposed to contract or not but it didnt do what it was supposed to!) Apparently this is can be normal, so my gynae referred me us to the rfc as he felt no further investigations were needed. We saw Dr Tang at the rfc who thinks different, so its a lap and dye for us. i am 28 and oh is 38. 

Goddessdream thats a bonus for the timing of sa! Dunno about you but i feel that i spend half my life waiting - for appointments, ovulation, 2ww etc so it would be nice not having to wait! a hsg xray is when dye is injected into the cervix and and xray is taken at the same time to check for tube blockages and the shape of the uterus etc. Not the most medical description but thats basically my understanding of it. 

It sounds like we are at similar stages of our journey. i dont know if i could wait for 12months for the NHS funded IVF so i think its time to get my existing credit union loan down just incase! Do you know if there is a difference in the NHS and private treatment other than the shorter waiting list?


----------

